# Abortion Storm 12 Dead so Far



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

I am at a loss. The state vet lab has checked for the known virus and diseases that cause early abortions and found nothing. Now what do I do? All goat babies being born to early. The last two the eyes were open but not strong enough to stand up. They died. When the lab can find anything what do you do?


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss! How terrible! I don't really have any ideas...other than I remember the farmer down the road saying some trees eg macrocarpa can cause abortions in stock? Not sure what other trees or if goats are the same as sheep and cattle? Have they had access to any trees that they haven't previously?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do you have loral (?) bushes around that they could have gotten into? My goats have eaten some and they are fine, but while looking for a buck last year the guy told me that all his does aborted (he had like 12) because they ate too much of the loral bush prunings he gave them... That's what the vet told him.... So sorry for your losses..... That's horrible


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Someone just found out that their copper and selenium levels were way too low and that was why they ended up with multiple abortions. You may want to look into that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Chlamydia has been ruled out? If so, how is your feeding schedule, supplements, vaccinations, etc. Are you keeping a good quality mineral out? Have they gotten copper? BoSe or selenium?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I am so very very sorry  I hope you can figure it out. I agree, if chlamydia has been ruled out I'd look into what your feeding, how much, and if they are getting all the vitamins/minerals they need & also make sure there are no worm issues either.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

when the last poster who had many losses had test done..her does were all within normal levels of Selenium and copper..but the babies who died were low..Goathiker shared that iron keeps both from absorbing and could very well be the cause of the losses...Her post is Abortion Storm: we got answers
maybe look it up and read, it mighthelp you get answers or point you in the right direction...
Im very sorry for your loss...wishing all the best


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.  here is a link to what Cathy mentioned.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/abortion-storm-we-have-answer-144781/


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. The vet is coming out to draw blood to see if any deficiencies. I feed a goat mineral. Copper Bolus was given. Will check for plants mentioned I am devastated but hopeful that next time around we will make it. Thanks for the support.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

the other thing is to make sure you havent drenched with valbazen while they are pregnant?


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

keren said:


> the other thing is to make sure you havent drenched with valbazen while they are pregnant?


No I used cydectin.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like selenium defficiency, a lady I knew had the exact same problem a few years ago and called me and told me about it, so I came out and gave BoSe shots to all the goats, they were rebred and problem solved


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Red maple & Black walnut trees have both been linked to abortions......


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Received an updated report they did further testing for toxoplasma from cats and it showed up positive. It must have been in some of the hay. I am told due to my goats first exposure and being pregnant this is what caused the abortion storm. Still not quite sure but taking it one day at a time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, at least you found out. But that is just a shame.


----------



## CrossedFlagsAcres (Mar 31, 2013)

How heartbreaking! I am so sorry. I am glad you got a quick answer.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So sad!! I'm sorry for all your losses.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Ursalesguru said:


> Received an updated report they did further testing for toxoplasma from cats and it showed up positive.


Very unfortunate. How's my cats frequent the area in which you keep your goats?

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Also, if they have access to pine trees, too much pine can cause abortions. Dietary deficiencies of copper, selenium, vitamin A, or magnesium can also cause abortions in goats. I am very sorry for you loss, it is very unfortunate.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Ed


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'll ask too....how many cats do you have in your barn? Or.....where did you get your hay? If you bought your hay, I would take that vet report to the seller and let them know. They may not care but I would if it were me selling you the hay.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

It was the neighbors cats I took care of that even though it was late.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

What do you do to treat it? Is it just get another hay source or do you have to treat with medication?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Cydectin can cause abortion if used within the last 45 days of pregnancy

I don't have cats anymore because of when I was pregnant and the risk that came along with it. Everybody told me to get cats because they would keep done the mice population but in all honesty the mice where worse with the cats around. 

I'm so sorry this happened to you. It's good to know why it happened but something's are hard to accept. 

I know nobody we get hay from has cats because everybody seems to hate them. :-/


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------

